# 2 mice look pregnant, no contact with males.



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I peeked into my cage with 3 older mice, who are pet store mice all over 1 years. Two of them seem to be pregnant, one very much so. It doesn't seem like they are fat, since the bulges are largest on the sides, like they would be on a pregnant mouse. The third one is fine as she ever was.

Both have given birth before, but haven't seen a male for many months. Their bellies are hard and resist pressure (not hard like a rock, but hard like they are very full of food) rather than softer squishy like a baby belly would be(I am not protruding my actually-pregnant does, mind you).

worms jumps to mind, because my first mice all had that and they got sort of bloated before they died a week later. Those mice didn't look pregnant though, since the bloating was on the underside, not the sides like these two.

I have put some diatomaceous earth into one of my water bottles to kill any internal parasites. Then I though if they are somehow pregnant I better give them normal water too. What do you think it is? I'll try and get pictures of the most-pregnant-looking girl.


----------



## Milo &amp; Otis (Apr 2, 2016)

You should double check to see if you have a male.
Why would two look pregnant but the other doesn't?
Either the other is a Buck, or they have worms.
I have found that it can be slightly difficult to sex mice when they are being held.
But I think it's worms, as you would notice the smell very fast, and you can usually see their scrotums really easily.
Check the females gentitalia, and see if there is a white plug on it. This is a sign of mating/pregnancy.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Petshop mice commonly have worms (pinworms), but they don't actually cause significant health issues. They wouldn't kill an otherwise healthy mouse, and don't cause bloating.

DE in the water doesn't do anything but gunk up your water nozzles. It's an external, dry-application product only. Nothing else is scientifically shown to work.

They could be obese due to age or genetics or diet. They could have tumors. They could be bloated due to a dietary change. Photos help, but you may just have to wait it out.


----------

